# Ma voi vi conoscete ?



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

Chiedo : ma voi vi conoscete ? C'è qualcuno che si è conosciuto di persona qui ?


----------



## Horny (17 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo : ma voi vi conoscete ? C'è qualcuno che si è conosciuto di persona qui ?


si, ho visto molte persone una volta,
ma da allora si sono tenute alla larga .
ps
brunetta è proprio come il suo avatar,
invece Farfalla è molto alta
poi vediamo....
la matraini è sorridente e non morde
di chi vuoi sapere?
oppsss....fantastica pure è simpatica,
ma non attraente fisicamente (per me.....lo giuro!!!)


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si, ho visto molte persone una volta,
> ma da allora si sono tenute alla larga .
> ps
> brunetta è proprio come il suo avatar,
> ...


Mah, così, chiedevo...credo sia umano volersi conoscere dopo aver condiviso (come nel vostro caso) anni di esperienze così personali...cioè, alla fine mio fratello non sa nulla di quello che mi è successo, voi si...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Conosco un po di utenti. Alcuni sono amici. Ci sono stati negli anni raduni che hanno favorito la conoscenza


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mah, così, chiedevo...credo sia umano volersi conoscere dopo aver condiviso (come nel vostro caso) anni di esperienze così personali...cioè, alla fine mio fratello non sa nulla di quello che mi è successo, voi si...


Il bello del forum (questo e altri) è proprio il fatto che ci si possa incontrare. 
Io raduni ne ho fatti diversi, non qui sopra però. 
Poi ho conosciuto gente che rifiutava i raduni...


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

Conosco 4 utentesse e 1 ex utentO :mexican:


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo : ma voi vi conoscete ? C'è qualcuno che si è conosciuto di persona qui ?


si


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conosco un po di utenti. Alcuni sono amici. Ci sono stati negli anni raduni che hanno favorito la conoscenza


Oh che bello !
E dove vi siete visti ? Nord Sud Centro Isole ?


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Marzo 2015)

Qui non conosco asolutamente nessuno e neanche ho mai partecipato ai raduni degli altri forum che ho frequentato. 

Ho incontrato, soprattutto nei primi anni in cui mi muovevo nel web (parlo di più di 15 anni fa) diverse persone; qualche omo che mi sembrava intrigante (pochi) e alcune donne con le quali poi sono diventata amica, non più di 5 persone in tutto. Per gli uomini non ne è valsa la pena :rotflmizzica che delusione dal vivo, non solo fisicamente ), per le ragazze si, tantissimo. Con l'ultima ci siamo viste l'estate scorsa un paio di volte e si è rivelata una meraviglia


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Qui non conosco asolutamente nessuno e neanche ho mai partecipato ai raduni degli altri forum che ho frequentato.
> 
> Ho incontrato, soprattutto nei primi anni in cui mi muovevo nel web (parlo di più di 15 anni fa) diverse persone; qualche omo che mi sembrava intrigante (pochi) e alcune donne con le quali poi sono diventata amica, non più di 5 persone in tutto. Per gli uomini non ne è valsa la pena :rotflmizzica che delusione dal vivo, non solo fisicamente ), per le ragazze si, tantissimo. Con l'ultima ci siamo viste l'estate scorsa un paio di volte e si è rivelata una meraviglia


Mai incontrato nessuno di nessun forum (praticamente questo è il primo che frequento).
Però mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno di voi, avrei paura solo di disincantata...


----------



## Divì (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai incontrato nessuno di nessun forum (praticamente questo è il primo che frequento).
> Però mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno di voi, avrei paura solo di disincantata...


Disy è una persona dolcissima e non farebbe paura a nessuno. Anzi. E poi è davvero una bellissima donna.


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai incontrato nessuno di nessun forum (praticamente questo è il primo che frequento).
> Però mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno di voi, avrei paura solo di disincantata...


??????

Caspita devo averti detto qualcosa di terribile.  :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Disy è una persona dolcissima e non farebbe paura a nessuno. Anzi. E poi è davvero una bellissima donna.



Troppo gentile.  Poi ti credono ahahahah


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> ??????
> 
> Caspita devo averti detto qualcosa di terribile.  :rotfl:


Assolutamente no. 
Però, come dire, quando la devi dire la dici senza fare sconti...:up:
(scherzo, eh ?)


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Però, come dire, quando la devi dire la dici senza fare sconti...:up:
> (scherzo, eh ?)



Vero, e nella vita ci si perde sempre ad essere schietti.  Ma se lo sei lo sei!

MI sono ricordata dopo......:rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai incontrato nessuno di nessun forum (praticamente questo è il primo che frequento).
> Però mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno di voi, avrei paura solo di disincantata...


Nuoooooo!
io di spider


----------



## drusilla (19 Marzo 2015)

Io di President[emoji17]


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Io odio tutti.


----------



## drusilla (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io odio tutti.


Ya será menos...[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

conosco solo jb ,
è il mio toy boy


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ya será menos...[emoji12] [emoji12]


Eh?


----------



## drusilla (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


Che sei un esagerato[emoji126]


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Io mi conosco abbastanza. Devo dire che però talvolta riesco ancora a stupirmi.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi conosco abbastanza. Devo dire che però talvolta riesco ancora a stupirmi.




Io ogni tanto ho pensato di presentarmi-mi, ma sono troppo timida e ogni volta ho desistito.


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi conosco abbastanza. Devo dire che però talvolta riesco ancora a stupirmi.


Io non mi conosco per niente invece.Ogni tanto ci provo ma mi sto antipatica e lascio stare.


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oh che bello !
> E dove vi siete visti ? Nord Sud Centro Isole ?


Vuoi scopare?


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che sei un esagerato[emoji126]


come si chiama quel puffo che odia tutti? 
Ecco, Bj sembra proprio lui!


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vuoi scopare?


quel "oh che bello" fa pensare anche a me la stessa cosa.


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vuoi scopare?





zadig ha detto:


> quel "oh che bello" fa pensare anche a me la stessa cosa.


Esagerati dai!


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Esagerati dai!


realisti!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Chiacchierate con me?
Anche di cazzate. Per favore?

Per esempio... quale è al cosa più bella che vi capiterà oggi (sperate). O la più brutta.

o ditemi qualcosa. Per favore. Tra un pò crollo dal sonno e non posso. Grassie......  

O chiedetemi qualcosa così che io sia obbligata a rispondere.


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> realisti!


Ma tu dici?Ma subito?Ad un raduno?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu dici?Ma subito?Ad un raduno?



Solo se si è anche esibizionisti


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiacchierate con me?
> Anche di cazzate. Per favore?


Scusi la supercazzola o schieziamo? Sblindi?


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per esempio... quale è al cosa più bella che vi capiterà oggi (sperate).


Una pompa da una collega figa all'improvviso dentro l'ascensore dell'azienda


Nausicaa ha detto:


> O la più brutta.


La morte di un caro


Nausicaa ha detto:


> o ditemi qualcosa. Per favore. Tra un pò crollo dal sonno e non posso. Grassie......


Qualcosa


Nausicaa ha detto:


> O chiedetemi qualcosa così che io sia obbligata a rispondere.


Pisci da in piedi o da seduta?


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu dici?Ma subito?Ad un raduno?


....mi piacciono le ingenue...mi dai il culo? Sarò dolce!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Scusi la supercazzola o schieziamo? Sblindi?
> 
> Una pompa da una collega figa all'improvviso dentro l'ascensore dell'azienda
> 
> ...



Seduta. In casa.

In bagni pubblici, in bilico.

In bocca alla collega.


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solo se si è anche esibizionisti


Cazzo eccomi!


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Seduta. In casa.
> 
> In bagni pubblici, in bilico.
> 
> In bocca alla collega.


Sei per la pioggia dorata?


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solo se si è anche esibizionisti


Eh....ma penso pur io.Ecchecazzo.Entri nel locale,non conosci a nessuno,un po'di imbarazzo ci sarà? CICi sarà  no?E facciamo che nessuno te se fila....Massimo massimo ti puoi masturbare nei cessi...Boh....O son io che son inibita....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sei per la pioggia dorata?



Faccio le manifestazioni, guarda.


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Faccio le manifestazioni, guarda.


Interessante! Pisciami in petto dai!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh....ma penso pur io.Ecchecazzo.Entri nel locale,non conosci a nessuno,un po'di imbarazzo ci sarà? CICi sarà  no?E facciamo che nessuno te se fila....Massimo massimo ti puoi masturbare nei cessi...Boh....O son io che son inibita....



Mannò dai...

Immagina due che comunicano virtualmente, c'è una simpatia e zac! al raduno scocca la scintilla.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Interessante! Pisciami in petto dai!



Io fumo.


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ....mi piacciono le ingenue...mi dai il culo? Sarò dolce!


Non son ingenua....mi ci vuol l"INTESA MENTALE E il culo solo se sei bravo e mi regali degli orgasmi multipli per più notti in fila....ma devi esse' bravo bravo eh?Tanto da non poter alzarmi più....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non son ingenua....mi ci vuol l"INTESA MENTALE E il culo solo se sei bravo e mi regali degli orgasmi multipli per più notti in fila....ma devi esse' bravo bravo eh?*Tanto da non poter alzarmi più....*




Argh


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mannò dai...
> 
> Immagina due che comunicano virtualmente, c'è una simpatia e zac! al raduno scocca la scintilla.


Mmmmm....interessante....sarebbe un esperienza nuovaA quando il prossimo raduno allora?:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non son ingenua....mi ci vuol l"INTESA MENTALE E il culo solo se sei bravo e mi regali degli orgasmi multipli per più notti in fila....ma devi esse' bravo bravo eh?Tanto da non poter alzarmi più....


Chiedi a Deja!


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Argh


Eh si....mi deve proprio sfinire,dovrei avere gli elettroliti sballati e la pressione al minimo:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mmmmm....interessante....sarebbe un esperienza nuovaA quando il prossimo raduno allora?:carneval:



Mi sembrava che parlassero di un raduno a Roma in primavera? Poi ne saltano fuori pure in altre prti di Italia


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedi a Deja!


A proposito....oggi c'è l'eclissi solare!Sai che tristezza per Deja,Dejo o sailcazzo?:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che parlassero di un raduno a Roma in primavera? Poi ne saltano fuori pure in altre prti di Italia


Eh...lo dovrebbero fare qui vicino.Io parto svantaggiata....Mi sa che niente esperienze "virtuali"....


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vuoi scopare?


E chi non vuole ?


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh...lo dovrebbero fare qui vicino.Io parto svantaggiata....*Mi sa che niente esperienze "virtuali".*...



Non ti perdi nulla....:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh...lo dovrebbero fare qui vicino.Io parto svantaggiata....Mi sa che niente esperienze "virtuali"....



C'è sempre l'alternativa...

Qualcuno viene a trovarti appositamente


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non son ingenua....mi ci vuol l"INTESA MENTALE E il culo solo se sei bravo e mi regali degli orgasmi multipli per più notti in fila....ma devi esse' bravo bravo eh?Tanto da non poter alzarmi più....


Da non poterti sedere più, casomai.


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A proposito....oggi c'è l'eclissi solare!Sai che tristezza per Deja,Dejo o sailcazzo?:rotfl:


Stamattina il dottorino è andato a prenderla col suv e l'ha portata all'elisoccorso a rubare un elicottero che li portasse là dove l'eclissi è totale...per compiere un rito pagano antichissimo.
La chiavata eclissata! Tutti gnudi alle Svalbard circondati solo di ombre e riscaldati dal fuoco degli occhi del doc...che in quel preciso momento si trasformerà in un demone affamato di sesso e la scorticherá viva sui ghiacci...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non ti perdi nulla....:singleeye:



Provato?


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Provato?


Vuoi sapere troppo.....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere troppo.....



Sono curiosa... e poi se tiri il sassolino... eh... dai...

Puoi sempre dire "a un mio amico è successo che" e io giuro che ci credo, che è successo al tuo amico.


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono curiosa... e poi se tiri il sassolino... eh... dai...
> 
> *Puoi sempre dire "a un mio amico è successo che" e io giuro che ci credo, che è successo al tuo amico.*




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Un giorno mio cuggino si è iscritto ad un forum di tradimento.....e nel mentre ha conosciuto........


una roba del genere???


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Un giorno mio cuggino si è iscritto ad un forum di tradimento.....e nel mentre ha conosciuto........
> ...




Nooooo.... maddai..... anche lui a un sito di tradimento?
E che gli è successo? Racconta racconta....


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nooooo.... maddai..... anche lui a un sito di tradimento?
> E che gli è successo? Racconta racconta....


:bleble:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :bleble:




Che fai di bello oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh...lo dovrebbero fare qui vicino.Io parto svantaggiata....Mi sa che niente esperienze "virtuali"....


Ma tanto hai il cinquantenne biker, che te frega del virtuale.


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che fai di bello oggi?



Stamattina guardo l'eclissi dall'ufficio, pomeriggio dopo la pausa caffè torno a casa......


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Stamattina guardo l'eclissi dall'ufficio, pomeriggio dopo la pausa caffè torno a casa......



Ma ce li hai gli occhiali protettiti adegiati?


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ce li hai gli occhiali protettiti adegiati?



Si, mi è scesa la cataratta.....

A parte gli scherzi, ho vetrini da saldatore con grado di protezione 13, sono più che sufficienti.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, mi è scesa la cataratta.....
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, ho vetrini da saldatore con grado di protezione 13, sono più che sufficienti.



Mi spiace he non si vedrà molto....


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

qua e' tutto nuvoloso, fanculo! :unhappy:


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace he non si vedrà molto....


Vero, se penso a settimana scorsa....:incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Vero, se penso a settimana scorsa....:incazzato:



Scusa sono torda non ho capito... cosa c'entra l'eclisse con la settimana scorsa?


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa sono torda non ho capito... cosa c'entra l'eclisse con la settimana scorsa?



Te l'ho detto che sei troppo curiosa.....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto che sei troppo curiosa.....



Ma se io non voglio che la fente mi chieda, non ne accenno sul forum però....

E non è che io sia poi così curiosa, ma tu lo fai apposta confessa


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se io non voglio che la fente mi chieda, non ne accenno sul forum però....
> 
> E non è che io sia poi così curiosa, ma tu lo fai apposta confessa





E' un luogo pubblico e tutti possono leggere....salterebbe la mia copertura :sonar:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E' un luogo pubblico e tutti possono leggere....salterebbe la mia copertura :sonar:



Oh scusa, tu stavi scherzando con al tua frequentazione in modo che non si capisse chi era e io chiacchierando con te vi sto tra i piedi?

Me ne vado subito, scusa.

Tanto devo resistere solo un'altra oretta.


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io fumo.


Argh....vade retro....


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non son ingenua....mi ci vuol l"INTESA MENTALE E il culo solo se sei bravo e mi regali degli orgasmi multipli per più notti in fila....ma devi esse' bravo bravo eh?Tanto da non poter alzarmi più....


No, so vecchio, a 40 anni non ce la potrei mai fare!


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E chi non vuole ?


Guarda posta una annuncio, sicuro qualcuna ti risponde! Vero Oscuro?


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oh scusa, tu stavi scherzando con al tua frequentazione in modo che non si capisse chi era e io chiacchierando con te vi sto tra i piedi?
> 
> Me ne vado subito, scusa.
> 
> Tanto devo resistere solo un'altra oretta.



Madoooooo, come sei permalosa. Dai stavo scherzando, ma che cazzo avete tutti oggi?  La poca radiazione solare causa eclissi vi da alla testa?? 

Nausiiiiii, eddai :up:


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stamattina il dottorino è andato a prenderla col suv e l'ha portata all'elisoccorso a rubare un elicottero che li portasse là dove l'eclissi è totale...per compiere un rito pagano antichissimo.
> La chiavata eclissata! Tutti gnudi alle Svalbard circondati solo di ombre e riscaldati dal fuoco degli occhi del doc...che in quel preciso momento si trasformerà in un demone affamato di sesso e la scorticherá viva sui ghiacci...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madoooooo, come sei permalosa. Dai stavo scherzando, ma che cazzo avete tutti oggi?



Ma non ero offesa ero dispiaciouta di avervi disturbato, davvero....
Permalosa non lo sono proprio


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madoooooo, come sei permalosa. Dai stavo scherzando, ma che cazzo avete tutti oggi?



Sono ubriaca di sonno.


Tutti chi?


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tanto hai il cinquantenne biker, che te frega del virtuale.


E mica siam sposati....Comunque stavo scherzando.Il "virtuale non fa per me....

.

.


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non ero offesa ero dispiaciouta di avervi disturbato, davvero....
> Permalosa non lo sono proprio


Disturbato cosa?? Ma scherzi? L'unico disturbo che mi hai dato è che ho tardato la pausa caffè alla macchinetta.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Disturbato cosa?? Ma scherzi? L'unico disturbo che mi hai dato è che ho tardato la pausa caffè alla macchinetta.



Non ti sei ancora preso il caffè?


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono ubriaca di sonno.
> 
> 
> Tutti chi?


Da pisellarti a morte!


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Disturbato cosa?? Ma scherzi? L'unico disturbo che mi hai dato è che ho tardato la pausa caffè alla macchinetta.


Lecchino!


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti sei ancora preso il caffè?


Te l'ho detto che mi hai disturbato...:carneval:


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Lecchino!


Se mi ci metto faccio di peggio.....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto che mi hai disturbato...:carneval:


Vai a prenderti il caffè tanto io mi rileggo l'ultima pu tata di Daje


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Da pisellarti a morte!


Tanto puzzo di fumo e non mi verresti mai cosi vicino


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vai a prenderti il caffè tanto io mi rileggo l'ultima pu tata di Daje


Ok :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok :up:



Grazie sai?  buon caffè!


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Se mi ci metto faccio di peggio.....


Staccagli quella lingua dal buco del culo


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tanto puzzo di fumo e non mi verresti mai cosi vicino


:nclpf::bleah:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Un giorno *mio cuggino *si è iscritto ad un forum di tradimento.....e nel mentre ha conosciuto........
> ...


no il cogggino no che mi riporta alla mente brutti momenti forumistici.
Facciamo la nonna che è più intrigante.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no il cogggino no che mi riporta alla mente brutti momenti forumistici.
> Facciamo la nonna che è più intrigante.


Soprattutto ti ci puoi immedesimare meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Soprattutto ti ci puoi immedesimare meglio.


esattamente. Darei anche volentieri degli spunti ma le ultime dichiarazioni di Diletta mi hanno devastato i neuroni.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

Per conoscermi, contatti privati, no perditempo. Il mio agente valuterà.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per conoscermi, contatti privati, no perditempo. Il mio agente valuterà.


Agente di custodia, immagino.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Agente di custodia, immagino.


chiaramente


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Buonanotte a tutti....


----------



## Traccia (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiacchierate con me?
> Anche di cazzate. Per favore?
> 
> Per esempio... quale è al cosa più bella che vi capiterà oggi (sperate). O la più brutta.
> ...



dunque...a me piace robert redford nel film i tre giorni del condor...
A te?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> dunque...a me piace robert redford nel film i tre giorni del condor...
> A te?


sssss
si è appena addormentata


----------



## Traccia (20 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sssss
> si è appena addormentata


 ho visto dopo...


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

"ma ci conosciamo? non ci siamo visti da qualche parte?"

approccio nerd :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> "ma ci conosciamo? non ci siamo visti da qualche parte?"
> 
> approccio nerd :rotfl:



La risposta, anzi, la cattiva risposta è: si ti ho visto al porto. ( il porto qua è un luogo dove ci si prostituisce e nel caso specifico dove ci stanno i trans) :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> "ma ci conosciamo? non ci siamo visti da qualche parte?"
> 
> approccio nerd :rotfl:


Uno degli approcci più simpatici che io abbia sentito:
Sai, quando ti ho visto stasera mi è venuto in mente quando stamattina, mentre piantavo i fagioli, ricordavo l'Odissea.
Mai più rivisto, il tipo, ma abbiamo riso come i matti e ogni tanto mi viene in mente.


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io odio tutti.


Non mi rubare il motto dell'avatar.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non mi rubare il motto dell'avatar.


devi porgere l'altra guancia, tanto sei gelatinosa che te freCa


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo : ma voi vi conoscete ? C'è qualcuno che si è conosciuto di persona qui ?


si, ho conosciuto alcuni utenti ai raduni ed altri in via "privata".
con alcuni sono nate belle amicizie, con altri la conoscenza è rimasta appunto una conoscenza.


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> devi porgere l'altra guancia, tanto sei gelatinosa che te freCa


----------

